# LG 55UH6090 55" 4K HDR ?



## Durvelle27 (May 28, 2017)

Ok so i had a JV LT-55UE76 55" 4K TV since about march of this year and it decided to go out in me the other day. So i ended up gaving ti get a new set which ended up being a LG 55UH6090 IPS 4K display. By far I'm loving it 10x more than my last set. My question is does anyone here have this same display and if so have you gotten HDR to work. LG supposedly released a update for this display that enabled HDR functionality but i can't figure out how to toggle it or how to determine if it's on/off. Anyone have experience with this set and can tell ne how to verify HDR.


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2017)

I have the 49" version of this. I believe HDR kicks in automatically for things like Netflix or Amazon although the quality of the HDR depends on the source. I don't know if extra setup is done if you're configuring a device connected by HDMI and it has to be running at HDMI 2.0a in order to even be an option.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 28, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I have the 49" version of this. I believe HDR kicks in automatically for things like Netflix or Amazon although the quality of the HDR depends on the source. I don't know if extra setup is done if you're configuring a device connected by HDMI and it has to be running at HDMI 2.0a in order to even be an option.


For 4K content i use the built in apps (Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, and UltraFlix) but i also use a Chromecast ultra for HBO GO, The CW and a few other apps that aren't 4K.


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> For 4K content i use the built in apps (Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, and UltraFlix) but i also use a Chromecast ultra for HBO GO, The CW and a few other apps that aren't 4K.


Amazon probably is the only one with noteworthy HDR for their programming but from what I can tell not all programming has it. Netflix claims to have it for their own programming but, I can't tell the difference. I also can't test it with the PC because I don't have a computer with an HDMI 2.0a port.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 28, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Amazon probably is the only one with noteworthy HDR for their programming but from what I can tell not all programming has it. Netflix claims to have it for their own programming but, I can't tell the difference. I also can't test it with the PC because I don't have a computer with an HDMI 2.0a port.


What's crazy

My other TV in my bedroom labels all the HDR and 4K content for Netflix and Amazon

But the LG doesn't


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> What's crazy
> 
> My other TV in my bedroom labels all the HDR and 4K content for Netflix and Amazon
> 
> But the LG doesn't


Some things are app-specific on the LG, so for example YouTube has a status like display option where it will tell you thinks like bandwidth usage, resolution, etc. but I don't recall seeing anything for the TV as a whole. Maybe I'll take a look and see if I notice anything. I really don't use the TV too often. It's usually my wife and daughter who like using it. It's a nice TV, I just don't usually watch anything and when I do, someone is usually already using the TV but, I'm home with my daughter right now and she's playing on her tablet (with 20% remaining on the battery,) so I might take a look right now to see if anything stands out.

Edit: I checked and found a couple things that you might want to try out. I took the pictures on my phone but the resolution is a little high for TPU to just upload them. Give me a bit to put them through something to make them uploadable.


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2017)

I found two things. "HDR Effect" in the picture section if you press the cog wheel button on the remote, or if you go to the bottom of that list to all settings and go into general, you need to turn things like deep color support on for HDMI devices which will get you a better picture in general. That's all I could find though.

 

Edit: Honestly, I think it's a great TV for the price.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 28, 2017)

I don't have this TV but...
I can certainly tell you Netflix has HDR on any show that says 4k UHD... Is very noticeable
YouTube for your viewing pleasure look up "Lexxy Panterra Billy Jean" is not HDR but the jiggles....
Amazon is good....
Xbone S has 1 movie so far...Lego Batman
Vudu is awesome... I've rented 3 HDR movies each for $5 because they promo a lot.
I still haven't checked out a Blue ray Ultra yet...

I typed this reply on my TV remote... Lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 29, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Some things are app-specific on the LG, so for example YouTube has a status like display option where it will tell you thinks like bandwidth usage, resolution, etc. but I don't recall seeing anything for the TV as a whole. Maybe I'll take a look and see if I notice anything. I really don't use the TV too often. It's usually my wife and daughter who like using it. It's a nice TV, I just don't usually watch anything and when I do, someone is usually already using the TV but, I'm home with my daughter right now and she's playing on her tablet (with 20% remaining on the battery,) so I might take a look right now to see if anything stands out.
> 
> Edit: I checked and found a couple things that you might want to try out. I took the pictures on my phone but the resolution is a little high for TPU to just upload them. Give me a bit to put them through something to make them uploadable.


I use mine everyday i get home from work to unwind and i haven't tries using the built in YouTube app as of yet. Just got the TV yesterday. 



Aquinus said:


> I found two things. "HDR Effect" in the picture section if you press the cog wheel button on the remote, or if you go to the bottom of that list to all settings and go into general, you need to turn things like deep color support on for HDMI devices which will get you a better picture in general. That's all I could find though.
> View attachment 88522 View attachment 88523
> 
> Edit: Honestly, I think it's a great TV for the price.


I don't see that option at all. My Picture mode only goes upto Expert (Dark Room) and i have deep color enabled for all HDMI ports. 

And yea i think it's a great for the price as well. I caught mine for $299 and love the picture quality.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 29, 2017)

Sadly i just found this

"Note: HDR is not available on the UH6090 series. The firmware update involving HDR mode will have no effect on these models."

Even though it enables it on the U60 the U6090 is excluded


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2017)

Oh, that might be why. I have the 49UH60*30* which has HDR.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 29, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Oh, that might be why. I have the 49UH60*30* which has HDR.


I would have thought being a 6090 it was a higher tier than 6030

Doesn't make sense


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> I would have thought being a 6090 it was a higher tier than 6030
> 
> Doesn't make sense


I have absolutely no idea how LG handles model numbers.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2017)

I have the 55UH6090. I have not seen a setting for HDR either. I am still very happy with this tv. I bought it over a year ago.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 29, 2017)

The model designation is very misleading..
LG UHXXXX should be a UHD HDR model and usually LG UH means HDR...

Wow manufactures have shifted selling points to confuse buyers...

Holy shit...
There is...4k, UHD, 4k UHD HDR but depending on the marketing of the seller or manufacture 4k UHD can mean 4k UHD HDR but will always be labeled specifically if it's HDR... Which a lot of TV's don't actually meet the standards because of low nits...HDR calls for 1000 nits...

Edited to correct personal PR misconception.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2017)

I originally bought a 55" Vizio TN panel 4k TV. Once I got it on the wall and all pluged in, the picture looked good. But later that night I moved over to my computer desk and looked at the TV from the side and the picture was horrible. Took it back the next day and bought the LG TV. One of the main reasons I chose that one was because it is an IPS and not a TN. When you view the TV from the side, there is no change in the quality of the picture.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 29, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I have absolutely no idea how LG handles model numbers.


Weirdly the 6090 is the only LG set that doesn't have HDR in the whole 6000 series



HammerON said:


> I originally bought a 55" Vizio TN panel 4k TV. Once I got it on the wall and all pluged in, the picture looked good. But later that night I moved over to my computer desk and looked at the TV from the side and the picture was horrible. Took it back the next day and bought the LG TV. One of the main reasons I chose that one was because it is an IPS and not a TN. When you view the TV from the side, there is no change in the quality of the picture.


Yes it looks amazing and by far trumps the TV i had before it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you think LG will add HDR to the 6090 ?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 1, 2017)

I would like it if they did, but I don't know if they will.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I would like it if they did, but I don't know if they will.


Man i really hope they do as it's a really great TV


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> Do you think LG will add HDR to the 6090 ?


I think that's wishful thinking. I doubt that they will.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 1, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I think that's wishful thinking. I doubt that they will.


The whole 60 series got it so i would think the 6090 deserves it 

Has all the right features and hardware


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 2, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> The whole 60 series got it so i would think the 6090 deserves it
> 
> Has all the right features and hardware


Minus HDR. I think my 390 deserves HDMI 2.0 ports but otherwise has all the right features, that doesn't mean it's going to get them. 

All in all, the 6090 lineup came out first and has also been phased out already whereas the 6030 series hasn't. All in all, I don't see the problem (other than LG's confusing model numbering,) since you spent well less than the equivalent 6030 model which would have costed more so, you essentially paid less to have a slightly older TV without HDR. You basically got what you paid for.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Minus HDR. I think my 390 deserves HDMI 2.0 ports but otherwise has all the right features, that doesn't mean it's going to get them.
> 
> All in all, the 6090 lineup came out first and has also been phased out already whereas the 6030 series hasn't. All in all, I don't see the problem (other than LG's confusing model numbering,) since you spent well less than the equivalent 6030 model which would have costed more so, you essentially paid less to have a slightly older TV without HDR. You basically got what you paid for.


Not the same as the 390 is hardware limited

The 6090 is not. It's been shown to have the same hardware as the 6030


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 3, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> It's been shown to have the same hardware as the 6030


Source? I've been unable to confirm that claim.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 7, 2017)

Have you guys noticed alot of movies don't show full screen


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2017)

Yep and I don't know why....
Letterbox format like.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 7, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Yep and I don't know why....
> Letterbox format like.


Yea black borders on top and bottom

Vudu  (HDX)
Netflix
Amazon Prime  (1080 & UHD Some)
Etc...

All show borders


----------

